# Blazer Team info / Media Guide / Email addresses /Trade Machine



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Blazer Team info / Media Guide / Email addresses of important people*

*Media Guide*

http://www.nba.com/blazers/sights_sounds/Blazers_Media_Guide-82591-41.html

*Contact information*

Steve Patterson

[email protected]

Kevin Pritchard

[email protected]

John Canzano

[email protected]

Jason Quick

Oregonian editorial

[email protected]

[email protected]

Kerry Eggers

[email protected]

Dwight Jaynes

[email protected]

The 1080 FAN fat boys

[email protected]

Courtside monday night

[email protected]
[email protected]

barrett, Rice, Jones,

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

You may all find this to be of interest again.

It's current for this upcoming season.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Always love browsing the media guide. Just found my old neighbor as a new hire as a manager. Way cool

also Tim G is listed a an assistant coach :woot:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Suggestion*

Could we sticky a thread with notables email addresses?

[STRIKE]John Nash[/STRIKE]

[STRIKE][email protected][/STRIKE]

Steve Patterson

[email protected]

Kevin Pritchard

[email protected]

John Canzano

[email protected]

Jason Quick

Oregonian editorial

[email protected]

[email protected]

Kerry Eggers

[email protected]

Dwight Jaynes

[email protected]

The 1080 FAN fat boys

[email protected]

Courtside monday night

[email protected]
[email protected]

barrett, Rice, Jones,

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

I don't know if Steve Jones has email.


etc

and whomever else would be of interest.

I think it could be useful for members here to reference...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

guys, let's try keep these addresses real, ok?

SO in the future, if you have a REAL email address, PM it to me, and I'll edit the original post.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Blazers Team Info*


```
<table bgcolor="#7A676D" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="585">  	
  <tbody><tr bgcolor="#CC0000">  		<td class="style1 dataOdd"><strong>NUM</strong></td> 		
<td class="style1 dataOdd"><strong>PLAYER</strong></td> 		
<td class="style1 dataOdd"><strong>POS.</strong></td> 		
<td class="style1 dataOdd"><strong>HT.</strong></td> 		
<td class="style1 dataOdd"><strong>WT.</strong></td> 		
<td class="style1 dataOdd"><strong>COLLEGE/YEAR</strong></td> 	
</tr> 	<tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>1</td> 		
  <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/derek_anderson/index.html?nav=page">Derek Anderson </a></td> 		
  <td>SG</td> 		
  <td>6'5"</td> 		
  <td>195</td> 		
  <td>Kentucky '97 </td> 	
</tr> 	<tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>3</td> 		
  <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jarrett_jack/index.html?nav=page">Jarrett Jack </a></td> 		
  <td>PG</td> 		
  <td>6'3"</td> 		
  <td>200</td> 		
  <td>Georgia Tech '05 </td> 	
</tr> 	<tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>38</td> 		
  <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/viktor_khryapa/index.html?nav=page">Viktor Khryapa </a></td> 		
  <td>SF/PF</td> 		
  <td>6'9"</td> 		
  <td>210</td> 		
  <td>Russia</td> 	
</tr> 	<tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>23</td> 		
  <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_miles/index.html?nav=page">Darius Miles </a></td> 		
  <td>SF</td> 		
  <td>6'9"</td> 		
  <td>210</td> 		<td> East St. Louis HS (IL) </td> 	</tr> 	<tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>25</td> 		
    <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/travis_outlaw/index.html?nav=page">Travis Outlaw </a></td> 		
    <td>SF/SG</td> 		
    <td>6'9"</td> 		
    <td>210</td> 		<td> Starkville HS (MS) </td> 	</tr> 	<tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>21</td> 		
      <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ruben_patterson/index.html?nav=page">Ruben Patterson </a></td> 		
      <td>SF</td> 		
      <td>6'5"</td> 		
      <td>223</td> 		<td> Cincinnati '98 </td> 	</tr> <tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>10</td> 		
        <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joel_przybilla/index.html?nav=page">Joel Pryzbilla </a></td> 		
        <td>C</td> 		
        <td>7'1"</td> 		
        <td>255</td> 		<td> Minnesota '00 </td> 	</tr> <tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>50</td> 		
          <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/zach_randolph/index.html?nav=page">Zach Randolph </a></td> 		
          <td>PF</td> 		
          <td>6'9"</td> 		
          <td>253</td> 		
          <td> Michigan State '01 </td> 	
        </tr> 	<tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>42</td> 		
          <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/theo_ratliff/index.html?nav=page">Theo Ratliff </a></td> 		
          <td>PF/C</td> 		
          <td>6'10"</td> 		
          <td>235</td> 		<td> Wyoming '95 </td> 	</tr> 	<tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>5</td> 		
            <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ha_seung-jin/index.html?nav=page">Seung Jin Ha </a></td> 		
            <td>C</td> 		
            <td>7'3"</td> 		
            <td>315</td> 		<td> South Korea </td> 	</tr>	 	<tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">  		<td>31</td> 		
              <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/sebastian_telfair/index.html?nav=page">Sebastian Telfair</a> </td> 		
              <td>PG</td> 		
              <td>6'</td> 		
              <td>160</td> 		<td> Abraham Lincoln HS (Brooklyn, NY) </td> 	</tr>
            <tr bgcolor="#CCCCCC">
              <td>8</td>
              <td><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/martell_webster/index.html?nav=page">Martell Webster</a> </td>
              <td>SG</td>
              <td>6'7"</td>
              <td>210</td>
              <td> Seattle Prep HS (WA) </td>
            </tr> 
            </tbody> </table>  

[b]Head Coach:[/b]Nate McMillan
[b]Assistant Coaches:[/b] Jim Lynum, Dan Panaggio, John Loyer, Bernard Smith, Tim Grgurich
[b]Trainer:[/b] Jay Jensen
[b]Strength and Conditioning Coache:[/b]Bob Medina
```


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

*The Blazers Board OFFICIAL Here is the Espn Trade Machine thread!*

Kinda fun, upgrade over the old site everyone uses..

I hope this links works for everyone...

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...2~687~550&sendto=22~22~18~18&from=18~18~22~22

 I made the link perma, since this is the 4th thread about the new trade "machine" that ESPN uses. I'll add a link to the trade machine itself too. ~ your ruler and supreme being, barfo 

Wait a minute here, I don't remember writing the above. Either I'm drinking way too much, or Hap is taking liberties with my bad name.

barfo

OK guys, thats enough joking arond. We both konw that I am the coolest psoter on the baord.

Schilly

Knock it off, guys. You need to set a better example. We aren't Detroit fans.

SolidGuy3

here is the link.ESPN: Trade Machine!


----------

